# Will Dish carry The-N?



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

On December 31 they suppose to be separating Noggin and The N and make it its own channel. Good idea and they should have done it a long time ago. They suppose to use that useless Nick GAS channel but I am wondering if cheap Charlie will decide to pull the plug and not carry the channel after December 31 since we alway lose a channel or two come new years. He says he does not want to raise out rates yet every February they go up anyway. What a hypocrite. I hope we don't lose the channel. Could not find any news about it. Only that DirecTV will carry it.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Noggin is good. The N is not interesting. Not sure I want my kids to watch Degrassi Pyscho High School anyways.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Charlie has failed us in a multitude of ways over the past few months. He's failed to get new SD (not even HD) channels such as Fox Business and other new mainstream channels and continues to hold back HD on us. It would be nice if they could have at least thrown E* subscribers a bone but they didn't.

I've pretty lost all faith in E*'s programming department for the time being. If your hoping to get this new network, I wouldn't hold my breath. Especially if the company who owns Noggin is not one which E* has good relations with.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

IIRC, the carriage of (and payment for) Nick GAS was a sticking point in an old Viacom dispute. Given that, I'd be surprised if E* could simply dump it. But I've been surprised before.

On second thought, is it Viacom that's pulling the plug on Nick GAS and using the slot for 24-hour The N?

Yeah, when The N started, Viacom had the gall to promote it as a positive that Noggin's programming day was cut in half. Noggin is great for toddlers. There must be someone who watches The N, but I don't know who they are.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

The-N will be replacing Nick GAS.


----------



## qsoundrich (Nov 7, 2007)

Haha I used to watch Daria on the-N when I had DirecTV. I kind of miss that channel (now that I have/had cable.)


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

qsoundrich said:


> Haha I used to watch Daria on the-N when I had DirecTV. I kind of miss that channel (now that I have/had cable.)


The N was good when they still played Pete & Pete and a couple of other classics. I wish they would just make a Classic Nick channel 
already. Who else agrees?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I posted this on another thread, but it belongs here too:

Nick GAS is history in two months. Viacom is killing the channel after 7 years and four months of existance. The first entry in the Dish Channel Chart changes list was Nick GAS being added to the line-up. 

On December 31 (or Jan 1 - the article was vague) Noggin and "The N" will go 24/7 on separate channels at that time.
On Dish, Noggin will remain on channel 169. The N will be on channel 177 where GAS is now.

DirecTV will continue to carry a 24/7 feed of Noggin on the same channel it is available now. They were also EXPECTED (not details) to add "The N" at a later date.

That info is several months old.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks Tony ...

Since E* already has GAS they might as well continue to carry the feed when it turns N.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

All E* has to do is switch some EPG names and data. The switch is mainly for competition purposes, and was announced back in August.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks Tony! Getting 24/7 Noggin back is worth it for anyone with toddlers.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

What about program packages? Nick GAS is in the AT250, will the N also be in 250 or will they bump it down?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

reddice said:


> On December 31 they suppose to be separating Noggin and The N and make it its own channel. Good idea and they should have done it a long time ago. They suppose to use that useless Nick GAS channel but I am wondering if cheap Charlie will decide to pull the plug and not carry the channel after December 31 since we alway lose a channel or two come new years. He says he does not want to raise out rates yet every February they go up anyway. What a hypocrite. I hope we don't lose the channel. Could not find any news about it. Only that DirecTV will carry it.


Nogin toots it's for teens but I've seen adult shows. I say to Charlie: drop N and get BBC WORLD.


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

my son (age 3 1/2) really likes Noggin and my wife and I both feel that the shows are better for him when compared to than the shows on the Disney Channel.


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh, praise to Dish Network. I don't have kids, but I am a children's animation junkie and I was worried that things might somehow change with Dish Network's lineup once the split happened. Especially with Dish Network already not carrying the PBSKids network (boneheaded! boneheaded! boneheaded!) As for The N, I couldn't give two cracks about it. Well, okay... I do love me some _Kenan & Kel_. But other than that, I don't really care if it shows up again or not. But I'm glad to hear that 24/7 Noggin will be on.

I think I'll celebrate by taking in the 11 P.M. _Miss Spider_. How enjoyable...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It's now PBS Kids Sprout, but yeah, I was sad that Dish never carried it. When I joined years ago, I could get the PBS national feed, and that + a DVR = PBS Kids at the time. Now we're stuck with whatever is available from the local PBS station(s).


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

The given response I've heard is that they don't carry it because people can get PBSKids content from their local stations. Which I've always thought it is a bum answer because Sprout carries content no longer aired on PBS station.


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

Man they better get The-N...gotta love Kenan & Kel not to much mention they are picking up saved by the bell in 08.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

PBSKids Sprout is carried on a myriad of digital channels, except KAET won't do it here.

And you should be assured that they will carry it. All the programmer is doing is moving some of the programming to another channel stream, and adding new programming. My only concern is that GaS is on 250, and Noggin/N on 200. Dish might as well move down GaS so that when it becomes The N, it will have the same package availability as it did before. (I'm a cable subscriber, and still GaS is on a slightly higher tier than the Noggin/N combo channel. Cox Phoenix needs to do some housekeeping, and they're active: they just added the local CBS station's weather subchannel yesterday, with a PBS subchannel in the wings. Cox systems are shifting around, and we got the SDV end (yep, SDV) end of the stick. Orange County got the HD end.)

That's right, the third most prominent EKB editor is a cable subscriber.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Noggin is good. The N is not interesting. Not sure I want my kids to watch Degrassi Pyscho High School anyways.


N has some raunchy shows for a children/tween demo. Maybe Viacom should have put it in Showtime.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> N has some raunchy shows for a children/tween demo. Maybe Viacom should have put it in Showtime.


Wow talk about overreacting, stop being a drama queen will ya! I don't make it a habit of watching The N, but from what I have seen, it's not that bad. An episode of 7Th Heaven is 'raunchier' then programming on The N.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

The N is currently on 119 and AT200. GAS is currently on 110 and AT250. I only receive 119 and AT200, and wish to continue receiving The N. Am I screwed?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* may change the package placement of the channel, they may change the satellite location of the channel. In my opinion they are more likely to change the package location than the channel location (not much seems to be going TO 119°).


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep...I'm surprised you don't even get 110!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

The N has a channel finder which shows it will be on Dish ch 169. No word on what becomes of the current daytime programming from ch 169. Maybe it moves to or replaces Gas.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BillJ said:


> The N has a channel finder which shows it will be on Dish ch 169. No word on what becomes of the current daytime programming from ch 169. Maybe it moves to or replaces Gas.


My EPG shows channel 169 is NOG N. DishDVR Advantage.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> My EPG shows channel 169 is NOG N. DishDVR Advantage.


Just telling you what The N is saying. Today Ch 169 is Noggin during the day and The N at night. They're saying that on Dec 31, when The N gets its own channel 24/7, it will be on Ch 169.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

Nickelodeon will just replace the feed of GAS with a new feed of THE N. So every provider that currently carries GAS will have THE N on the same channel it is on now.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

OK, getting conflicting stories here.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BillJ said:


> Just telling you what The N is saying. Today Ch 169 is Noggin during the day and The N at night. They're saying that on Dec 31, when The N gets its own channel 24/7, it will be on Ch 169.


Well I'm just saying, that at 9:51AM Eastern, channel 169 is NOG N.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> Well I'm just saying, that at 9:51AM Eastern, channel 169 is NOG N.


Yes it is.

On December 31st or January 1st, NOGGIN / THE N will be split apart into two 24 hour networks. NOGGIN will remain on the current feed, and THE N will take over the GAS feed. It is up to DISH and other cable / satellite providers (and any contracts with VIACOM) whether to provide the channel and what package to put it on.


----------



## mharvey816 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, it looked good for a while, with the menu showing Noggin shows for the next week, but at about 15 after 6, the Franklin show got cut off and the feed switched to whatever they show on The N at this time. I hope it's just a matter of some idiot at D* pushing the wrong button for some stupid reason. (NickG is still NickG at the moment as well.)


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't believe it! It was nine minutes, actually. Nine @#$! minutes of _Franklin and the Turtle Lake Treasure_, and suddenly, bam, _The Fresh Prince of Bel Air_. Somebody please tell me this is a bad dream. Please tell me there will still be a way to get Noggin on Dish Network.

I'm not even all that upset about _Franklin_, though I did want to see that movie. I can, and at this point, I think I probably am going to order it on DVD. But if Dish Network simply isn't carrying Noggin, then that's it. I've been a loyal Dish Network customer for years, but DirectTV carries both PBSKids Sprout and Noggin.

Crossing my fingers that this _is_ a mistake and the feed gets switched back soon. I will also be e-mailing Dish Network / possibly calling them.

There's another airing of the _Franklin_ movie at 9 eastern. Maybe if we're really lucky, it'll switch back before then.

_Kenan & Kel_ is on right now, the only show on The N I really cared about. I'm not watching, though.

For what it's worth, the programming guide hasn't been updated. It's still showing the Noggin programming.

*Edit: I just talked with Live Customer Support and here's the scoop. It seems Dish Network's decided not to go with the 24/7 feed. Instead, they're playing it as follows. From 6 A.M. to 6 P.M., they will continue to air Noggin as they have always done. From 6 P.M. to 6 A.M., they will switch over to the Noggin feed. Regarding the programming guide -- I was told that the information would be corrected by Wednesday.

I'm... disappointed, though I'm glad Noggin will at least still be on.*


----------



## mharvey816 (Dec 31, 2007)

Agent0042 said:


> For what it's worth, the programming guide hasn't been updated. It's still showing the Noggin programming.
> 
> *Edit: I just talked with Live Customer Support and here's the scoop. It seems Dish Network's decided not to go with the 24/7 feed. Instead, they're playing it as follows. From 6 A.M. to 6 P.M., they will continue to air Noggin as they have always done. From 6 P.M. to 6 A.M., they will switch over to the Noggin feed. Regarding the programming guide -- I was told that the information would be corrected by Wednesday.
> 
> I'm... disappointed, though I'm glad Noggin will at least still be on.*


It still doesn't make sense that the programming on the menu has been switched to all Noggin if that's what they were planning to do (i.e. continue a shared channel by brute force). This is bringing back bad memories of the old IFC/Romance Classics (WE) shared channel debacle....


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Agent0042 said:


> I don't believe it! It was nine minutes, actually. Nine @#$! minutes of _Franklin and the Turtle Lake Treasure_, and suddenly, bam, _The Fresh Prince of Bel Air_. Somebody please tell me this is a bad dream. Please tell me there will still be a way to get Noggin on Dish Network.
> 
> I'm not even all that upset about _Franklin_, though I did want to see that movie. I can, and at this point, I think I probably am going to order it on DVD. But if Dish Network simply isn't carrying Noggin, then that's it. I've been a loyal Dish Network customer for years, but DirectTV carries both PBSKids Sprout and Noggin.
> 
> ...


Directv also as of today carries Noggin and The N 24/7 on separate channels.......


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

the n replced ncik gas inemxico tv probviders also


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

mharvey said:


> It still doesn't make sense that the programming on the menu has been switched to all Noggin if that's what they were planning to do (i.e. continue a shared channel by brute force). This is bringing back bad memories of the old IFC/Romance Classics (WE) shared channel debacle....


*m*, I'm just going by what I was told, which was that what's happening with the programming guide is a mistake that is going to be corrected by Wednesday.

I agree, the whole thing is wild though.



DCSholtis said:


> Directv also as of today carries Noggin and The N 24/7 on separate channels.......


Yeah, and if Dish Network had dropped Noggin entirely, that would have been enough for me to switch. Since they are keeping 12 hours if it, though, I'm willing to live with it, though I intend to contact them and complain about it.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Crappy GAS with their crappy game shows are still on. I am annoyed that we are not getting the N 24/7.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

dish shoudle ela e the n 24/7 fgreat cahnel im watchign ti righ now on cabelvison emxico


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

reddice said:


> Crappy GAS with their crappy game shows are still on. I am annoyed that we are not getting the N 24/7.


I wouldn't get pissed until after the weekly uplink reports tomorrow afternoon.

Dish also has to change Court TV's name to TRU since they also switched on January 1st.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

The-N website had listed channel 169 as the new channel. Technically they are correct but so far E* is still splitting the channel, not carrying The-N 24/7. 

That's better than nothing but it's creating a huge problem for anyone with a DVR. The guide is now all Noggin. The only way to check The-N schedule is online. Then you have to program manual timers to record anything. 

I'll see what happens Wednesday before sending a complaint to E*. If they want to keep kids/tween programming in a block, maybe they could move Spike and put The-N on 168 full time. Spike always seemed out of place in that spot anyway.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

The N is coming january 31st!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_N

Cus thats when the price increase is


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I would not trust Wikipedia. They said that Dish Network had problems putting The-N on Channel 177. I was at 5:55 AM and had 177 on. At 6:00 AM they just went right on to their next game show on the crappy GAS Channel. There was no black screen or anything. The channel just continued like nothing has happened and it is still the same.

What I don't understand is if Nick GAS is off why does Dish Network still have programming on it. Also the Wikipedia article does not mention anything about January 31st.

Edit: According to this post http://www.the-n.com/mb/viewtopic.php?t=2913478&postdays=0&postorder=&start=15 on the N boards that crappy Nick GAS is staying and the N will be time shared. I don't know what Dish's problem is.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't see anything on the Wiki page that mentions January 31st ... although Wiki's are notorious for competitive editing.

Whatever is going on, Nickelodeon is participating in it. The content on channel 177 is coming from somewhere. E*'s EPG for 177 is complete through the next 9 days. It isn't the physical "Nick GaS feed is replaced by The-N" as predicted. Nickelodeon obviously has at least three feeds available - including the GaS feed.

Best guess would be a programming dispute (perhaps Nickelodeon wanting two 24/7 channels in AT200 instead of one shared channel for their Noggin/The-N programming - perhaps something deeper involving Nick HD). The present arrangement (with E* apparently switching between Noggin and The-N on 169 and continuing GaS on 177) is a "status quo" for E* viewers. The same programming that E* customers had on Friday continues.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Could this be another Romance Classics/WE situation with Dish?


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

I wouldn't trust Wikipedia either. I've had a lot of bad luck with questionable information from them, in the past. Of course, I generally wouldn't trust anything there without checking it, but oftentimes, after checking it, it turns out not to be true.

And yep, here we are. Status quo. It only figures. We'll just have to see how the situation develops.



reddice said:


> What I don't understand is if Nick GAS is off why does Dish Network still have programming on it.


Yeah. That doesn't make sense to me, either. I can't see what's going on with it, myself, though, because I only subscribe to Top 200.



> That's better than nothing but it's creating a huge problem for anyone with a DVR. The guide is now all Noggin. The only way to check The-N schedule is online. Then you have to program manual timers to record anything.


Well, I suppose you could program a timer for the Noggin show listed, instead, since you would be getting The N show that actually airs. I guess the problematic thing with that is that when the program guide _does_ get updated, that timer would go away.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

What is wrong with E*? What is so damn difficult about getting this done? Nick GaS is no more.... put N in the slot and move on. The way Dish is doing business lately is really starting to remind me of Sprint.

Complete lack of organization. :nono2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

On the contrary ... Nickelodeon GaS chugs along on channel 177.
E* is NOT airing a slate saying "this channel is no longer available".
They are airing the channel that has been on that slot for years.

The report of the death of GaS is premature.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> I don't see anything on the Wiki page that mentions January 31st ... although Wiki's are notorious for competitive editing.
> 
> Whatever is going on, Nickelodeon is participating in it. The content on channel 177 is coming from somewhere. E*'s EPG for 177 is complete through the next 9 days. It isn't the physical "Nick GaS feed is replaced by The-N" as predicted. Nickelodeon obviously has at least three feeds available - including the GaS feed.
> 
> Best guess would be a programming dispute (perhaps Nickelodeon wanting two 24/7 channels in AT200 instead of one shared channel for their Noggin/The-N programming - perhaps something deeper involving Nick HD). The present arrangement (with E* apparently switching between Noggin and The-N on 169 and continuing GaS on 177) is a "status quo" for E* viewers. The same programming that E* customers had on Friday continues.


NickHD would be good, as George Lopez was filmed in HD. God I can't believe what I'm saying.:lol:


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

> NickHD would be good, as George Lopez was filmed in HD. God I can't believe what I'm saying.


LOL. Although once in a while I do watch George Lopez when their is nothing on.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

James Long said:


> On the contrary ... Nickelodeon GaS chugs along on channel 177.
> E* is NOT airing a slate saying "this channel is no longer available".
> They are airing the channel that has been on that slot for years.
> 
> The report of the death of GaS is premature.


The only place I ever saw the rumor of GaS being replaced by The-N was on this board. The-N had a channel finder which always listed ch. 169 on Dish for the new The-N after it went 24/7. I posted that info a couple times but was shot down by the rumor mongers, who couldn't be bothered to check The-N website.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

reddice said:


> LOL. Although once in a while I do watch George Lopez when their is nothing on.


Only when there's no Golden Girls on Lifetime.:lol:


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

From Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickelodeon_Games_and_Sports_for_Kids



> Due to technical difficulties during the switchover to The N, Nick GAS was put back on the air for Dish Network subscribers until the problem can be resolved. When the switch was supposed to happen, subscribers to Dish Network received nothing but a black screen for a few hours, The N currently taking over Noggin at the same time every night; Nick GAS has since then been put back on-air. This was possible since the channel and its programs will be moving to the TurboNick broadband channel in the near future and because Nick GAS's consistent programming schedule was automated. DirecTV also suffered from the glitch until 7:25 AM Eastern/6:25 AM Central. Most digital cable viewers saw no problems with the transfer from Nick GAS to The N. Time Warner Cable of Manhattan is currently not carrying The N on their digital cable lineup. They have removed channel 137 from their system, this was the channel that they used to carry Nick GAS. The transition from Nick GAS to The N went smoothly on this channel, but it has since been removed altogether.


Yes GaS is going away... yes The N is taking its place.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I had Channel 177 on at 6:00 AM yesterday 12/31/2007 and I did not see no blank screen. All I saw was one horrible game show end and the next horrible one come on seamless without any interrruption. Dish, Hello and listen to your customers I want The-N 24/7 and not partime with Noggin. That is the idea of the channels going 24/7. Take that horrible Nick GAS off which suppose to be off and give us the channel.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

Wait for Wednesday.

I will tell you that Cox Phoenix did the same thing for TruTV and The N: make a new stream, get the program info later, change the channel info to overwrite the old channel slot (Court TV and Nick GaS), and boom! Everything was fine.

I will be making an extra News Monitor update about this saga tonight. Everything is fine at Cox Phoenix, but Dish must be a different story.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Gilitar said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickelodeon_Games_and_Sports_for_Kids
> 
> ...


Yes Wikipedia is an excellent source for UNSOURCED information that should not be considered true. Wikipedia could say that the channel was temporarily replaced by content from PlayboyTV for several hours ... appearing in Wikipedia does NOT make it true.

There is WAY too much stuff on Wikipedia that needs a citation. The _accountable_ reports on this board and others report GaS continuing. If there is a reference somewhere from an authoritative source (not just some speculation on any form of forum, including "The N's" forum) bring it on. But Wikipedia as a definitive source? No, thanks.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Of course, you could pick any of Nick GAS's program days from the past couple of years and rerun it without anyone noticing.


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is the official response I received by e-mail from Dish Network:

Thank you for your email. Due to the recent programming changes which Noggin/The N has instituted, the programming information on the Electronic Program Guide will be correct between 6am - 6pm ET during Noggin programming. But, between 6pm - 6am ET, the EPG will NOT match the programming during The-N programming. We are currently working on a resolution to this problem and would like to apologize for any confusion or inconvenience this may cause.

Dish Network will not be making any changes to Noggin/The N, and the programming will continue on only one channel as it has been.


(This was the e-mail I sent before I decided to go on to the live chat.)


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

Agent0042 said:


> Here is the official response I received by e-mail from Dish Network:
> 
> Thank you for your email. Due to the recent programming changes which Noggin/The N has instituted, the programming information on the Electronic Program Guide will be correct between 6am - 6pm ET during Noggin programming. But, between 6pm - 6am ET, the EPG will NOT match the programming during The-N programming. We are currently working on a resolution to this problem and would like to apologize for any confusion or inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> ...


True true.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

They better not try to delete Noggin. I have a two year old and if they didn't offer it I would have to go elsewhere.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

The problem will be resolved by next month, looking at past new year-begins-disputes, or worse, next year, looking at the IFC-WE-Romance Classics case.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Tracker said:


> The problem will be resolved by next month, looking at past new year-begins-disputes, or worse, next year, looking at the IFC-WE-Romance Classics case.


What makes you think there is any dispute? E* made a decision not to offer a separate channel. Can you cite any press release from The-N saying they are disputing that decision? No, I don't think you can. Nor can you find anything from E* suggesting there is a dispute.

Only pressure from subscribers might eventually convince E* to offer a separate channel. The-N seems quite content not to lose the 12 hours a day they had previously.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BillJ said:


> What makes you think there is any dispute? E* made a decision not to offer a separate channel. Can you cite any press release from The-N saying they are disputing that decision? No, I don't think you can. Nor can you find anything from E* suggesting there is a dispute.


True ... and they wouldn't be transmitting Nickelodeon GaS without permission either.

The status quo remains on E*. Noggin is still available on the same schedule as before. The-N is still available on the same schedule as before. GaS is still available (apparently exclusively on E*).


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> True ... and they wouldn't be transmitting Nickelodeon GaS without permission either.
> 
> The status quo remains on E*. Noggin is still available on the same schedule as before. The-N is still available on the same schedule as before. GaS is still available (apparently exclusively on E*).


That's a very...corporate...response.

The idea of programming being cut in the middle of a children's movie on Noggin to go to the N is regularly scheduled is absurd.

This is your annual Dish Network programming dispute, plain and simple.


----------



## mr_mark_taylor (Nov 20, 2005)

GeorgeLV said:


> This is your annual Dish Network programming dispute, plain and simple.


According to who? (other than the posts on this board) Looks like to me it's another dumb programming decision by DISH


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GeorgeLV said:


> The idea of programming being cut in the middle of a children's movie on Noggin to go to the N is regularly scheduled is absurd.


It was also a ONE TIME mistake. The cutover from Noggin to The-N on 169 should have occurred before the movie at 6pm ET. There are no "movies" on Noggin starting before 6pm that will be cut off by The-N in the schedule.


----------



## 31Media (Jul 23, 2003)

Something interesting from the TV Listings services. 

Zap2It shows "THEN" on the Dish Network listings for Channel 116, the current home of....Game Show Network/GSN. (It still shows GSN on 116 at the moment).

I could see a scenario where GSN - who has suffered a viewership falloff in the last year - gets dropped to AT250 (the former home of GAS), while The N takes the now-vacant GSN slot in AT 200. 

Who owns GSN? Half is owned by Sony. The other half? Liberty Media - the company who is taking over DirecTV. 

Seems possible.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

31Media, thank you! This info is being added to the News Monitor TODAY as I cover this with around-the-clock coverage!

And BillJ: When The N has trumpeted this change for about a week in advance (I checked on it in the days leading up to the split), saying "We're going 24/7 in X days!" and having several whole pages devoted to the big split, something's fishy, and the culprit mustn't be MTV Networks, owners of The N, Noggin, Nick, Nick GaS, Nicktoons, et al.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Both THEN and GSN are listed as channel 116 for my zip code (two 116's).
177 is listed as THEN with the same listings as the 116 version.


----------



## 31Media (Jul 23, 2003)

James Long said:


> Both THEN and GSN are listed as channel 116 for my zip code (two 116's).
> 177 is listed as THEN with the same listings as the 116 version.


The latter was probably a semi-automatic change that Tribune Media Services (who runs Zap2It) made after the changeover. The "THEN" at 116 is a new change.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't use Zap2It usually ... the last time I checked was on January 1st when GAS was still listed at 177 (but all programming was "Off Air").

I must be slow today ... it took this long to realize THEN wasn't just "then" but "The-N". That could be confusing! Where is the NOW channel? 

Good to see progress.


----------



## 31Media (Jul 23, 2003)

Zap2It's updated, and The N at 116 has disappeared.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Zap2It has not traditionally been the most accurate for Dish channel listings. I remember Nick GAS was listed months before it was even added to Dish. Zap2It used to list a handful of channel Dish did not have, or didn't have at that time.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Zap2It has not traditionally been the most accurate for Dish channel listings. I remember Nick GAS was listed months before it was even added to Dish. Zap2It used to list a handful of channel Dish did not have, or didn't have at that time.


Everyone understand the irony here - Zap2It is the official online guide of Dish Network. I've used it for awhile and like it because of the 6-hour grid option. I also have found it necessary because it lists program content for VOOM. I have a regular list that goes directly to Zap2It and another entered through Dish Network's web site for the "special" HD channels.


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

They've finally updated the program guide. Noggin and The N programming are both now showing correctly on Channel 169. Additionally, "Court" has now been changed to "Tru."

Well, that's it then. Apparently, we're stuck with this, unless we ourselves can put the pressure on Dish to do us right and air 24/7 Noggin. Anyone up for some letter-writing / other campaigning?



> Everyone understand the irony here - Zap2It is the official online guide of Dish Network.


What's even more ironic is that when you access the Zap2It Interactive application on Dish HOME, it says that they're "making enhancements," except that same message has been displaying since spring 2007!


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

dish remvoe the crppy nogi9gng leve the n 24/

add vh1 rock, vh1 uno int eh eplace of ncik gas 

beter solcuion


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

DBS Commando said:


> Charlie has failed us in a multitude of ways over the past few months. He's failed to get new SD (not even HD) channels such as Fox Business and other new mainstream channels and continues to hold back HD on us. It would be nice if they could have at least thrown E* subscribers a bone but they didn't.
> 
> I've pretty lost all faith in E*'s programming department for the time being. If your hoping to get this new network, I wouldn't hold my breath. Especially if the company who owns Noggin is not one which E* has good relations with.


I wouldn't get too upset over Fox Buisness this was a bad idea for Fox. It's a bad channel the pic quality is terrible and that Happy Hour show is really bad. As far as the N channel I never watched Noggin although if you have kids I can understand why you want but I wouldn't lose any sleep over it and Fox Buis as well. . Besides kids watch to much tv anyway Max.


----------



## 31Media (Jul 23, 2003)

I flipped to GAS here a few minutes ago, and noticed something that would probably fly past most people, but being more familiar with the channel (I've got a soft spot for Legends of the Hidden Temple - and loved when they ran Double Dare) I notice these things: They've used the same logo bug in the corner (solid, opaque) for the last several years.....until today. Today, the logo bug changed - it's now more translucent, while the "GaS" letters are different. Larger. 

*Why* would a network that's been on automation since at *least* 2006, and that was supposed to have died a week ago....suddenly change an on-air graphic. 

I swear, the longer this goes on, the more confused I'm becoming.


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

Each day passes by and no sight of the The-N 24/7. Get rid of this stupid noggin crap and bring the The-N 24/7 like it is supposed to be.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

31Media: Nick GaS will become an online channel as part of TurboNick.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

ASN21 said:


> Each day passes by and no sight of the The-N 24/7. Get rid of this stupid noggin crap and bring the The-N 24/7 like it is supposed to be.


No, get rid of the stipid GaS channel and keep both The-N and Noggin. If they get rid of Noggin I'm gone.

You obviously don't have a toddler in your home.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

They better get rid of the GAS channel and separate Noggin and The-N. GAS is the worst channel ever. A big waste. Just the same terrible old nick game shows over and over again.


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

Nothing is going to happen unless we're willing to complain. I recommend letters by snail mail --- I don't think e-mail would work. Or maybe something like peanuts like the _Jericho_ people did.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

You think we should send them boxes of "natural" GAS!


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

We could spoof the Nick GaS logo.


----------



## 31Media (Jul 23, 2003)

Given the choice between a channel that runs the same 6 90s Nickelodeon game shows all day and a channel that runs what at least seems like the same 6 cheesy teen "dramas" over again all day....I'll take the game shows. If this goes on long enough, they *could* get bored enough that they start running Double Dare again, which would be great.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

As of Saturday night, channel 169 was Noggin' from 6AM until 6PM for pre-schoolers and The N from 6PM to 6AM for young adults. Channel 177 is still Nick games 24 hours a day. This is the same as before the end of the year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

samhevener said:


> As of Saturday night, channel 169 was Noggin' from 6AM until 6PM for pre-schoolers and The N from 6PM to 6AM for young adults. Channel 177 is still Nick games 24 hours a day. This is the same as before the end of the year.


Exactly! On E* there is no change. Customers are getting EXACTLY what they got at the end of last year.

Whether or not they should be getting something DIFFERENT is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

Hey guys, look at this. We are now receiving NOGNECO  "Noggin/The N---Echostar Feed" on channel 169.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Good Find!!!! That settles it for me. This is a rerun of the IFC / Romance Classics deal from the day. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

wierd thing

sky emxico return nik gas and remvoe the n 

digtalc abelsystems inemxico continue wiht the n as rmepclen of ncik gas


----------



## DishRick (Oct 30, 2006)

James Long said:


> Exactly! On E* there is no change. Customers are getting EXACTLY what they got at the end of last year.
> 
> Whether or not they should be getting something DIFFERENT is a matter of opinion.


I called Dish the other day to complain about this because the show my kid likes now comes on during the evening, during The N programming. I kept being told that we would not be affected but I for one am affected. Before the 31st I could record and/or watch all Noggin shows, now I can't. So I am NOT getting EXACTLY what I got before, I no longer have the ability to record or watch certain Noggin show(s).


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I asked Dish prez Carl Vogel about this after the Dish press conference. He said that when he heard about it last week(!), he checked into it and discovered that it's part of a "larger negotiation" regarding a package of Viacom channels. No word on when any resolution would come.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

max1 said:


> I wouldn't get too upset over Fox Buisness this was a bad idea for Fox. It's a bad channel the pic quality is terrible and that Happy Hour show is really bad. As far as the N channel I never watched Noggin although if you have kids I can understand why you want but I wouldn't lose any sleep over it and Fox Buis as well. . Besides kids watch to much tv anyway Max.


+1 N is nasty for children


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DishRick said:


> I called Dish the other day to complain about this because the show my kid likes now comes on during the evening, during The N programming. I kept being told that we would not be affected but I for one am affected. Before the 31st I could record and/or watch all Noggin shows, now I can't. So I am NOT getting EXACTLY what I got before, I no longer have the ability to record or watch certain Noggin show(s).


Maybe some Viacom/MTV/HD channels.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: Yep The N is soooooo *nasty*. Watching Kenan & Kel on The N makes me want to go steal some orange soda from a small grocery store.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I guess that it is bull that Nick GAS was going away because Dish Network still carries the same boring channel and it is still broadcasting the same six game shows over and over again. When IMF became Ovation it happened right away but GAS which sucks GAS is still on with no N in sight.

They better work something out soon.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick GAS was supposed to end as a cable station. It was going to be an internet only channel. Dish had a different idea.

See ya
Tony


----------



## 31Media (Jul 23, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Nick GAS was supposed to end as a cable station. It was going to be an internet only channel. Dish had a different idea.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


If their "different idea" involves bringing back some other shows that used to air on the channel, and keeping it going ("Dish Network exclusive"), then hey, I'm all for it. But it's kind of sad watching the channel going on in the endless automated loop it's been in for two years.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

I think it's a retrans consent issue between Dish and MTV Networks.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I should have known what I have gotten myself into when I went back to Dish Network. I still like Dish Network better because their DVR's are better and they have a better layout of channels that are easier to find, have more premiums which I barely watch anyway and can do without, however they always have contract issues with channels which DirecTV never has problems with.


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, as for me, I've gone and done it. I don't care about DVR. Forget letters. I've switched to DirecTV. I started a thread about it over in the General Satellite Discussion.


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, there is definitely something going on between E* and Viacom. When I went to the programming schedule page on noggin.com there was a note on the left side of the page:



"noggin.com" said:


> If you're a DISH Network subscriber, NOGGIN airs from 6am ET to 6pm ET only and The N airs from 6pm ET to 6am ET. Please check your program guide for schedule.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Agent0042 said:


> Well, as for me, I've gone and done it. I don't care about DVR. Forget letters. I've switched to DirecTV. I started a thread about it over in the General Satellite Discussion.


OMG! For The N?????


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

Absolutely not. For 24/7 Noggin. And PBSKids Sprout.


Oh, and, sounds like a contract dispute to me. I bet you people have been calling, e-mailing, and writing Noggin. Wouldn't be surprised if they've been doing the same with the sponsors / advertisers.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

nogging crap 
gas trash
The n greta , eh only thign ti doen like ita e atahtal sheduel, the promas ar i lieka re al alte night * sabrina, fresh rpicne,s ave by the bell( the degars crapp sho be in the ngih and eh ogod rpogrms onday


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

Aransay said:


> nogging crap
> gas trash
> The n greta , eh only thign ti doen like ita e atahtal sheduel, the promas ar i lieka re al alte night * sabrina, fresh rpicne,s ave by the bell( the degars crapp sho be in the ngih and eh ogod rpogrms onday


Chill out.

News flash!!! Noggin wasn't designed for adults despite what you may think. If you had small children you would understand the importance of having this channel.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree anyone with small kids knows that noggin is a great channel and would love to have 24 hours of it.


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

Or an oddball children's animation enthusiast like me.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Heck, you're better off with enough Noggin + a DVR. Cause your kid isn't going to want to watch just _any_ episode of Franklin, he'll want to see his favorite over and over and over again!


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

So if I switch to D*, I get Noggin 24/7 on its own channel AND get PBS Kids Sprout?

I have a 2 and a 4 y/o and we love Noggin in our house. 

I am confident that Noggin will go 24/7 on E*....just like it took E* a while to get TBS in HD on the air....they are just slow in getting deals done...it will happen but just not in time for jan 1 like noggin was promoting.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Why are they still broadcasting Nick GAS, oops I mean Sucks GAS. I guess it was not suppose to go online only because only Dish carries it now. I would like to see more than anything for that waste to be replaced by The-N or Noggin so they can go both be on 24/7.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

kbuente said:


> So if I switch to D*, I get Noggin 24/7 on its own channel AND get PBS Kids Sprout?
> 
> I have a 2 and a 4 y/o and we love Noggin in our house.
> 
> I am confident that Noggin will go 24/7 on E*....just like it took E* a while to get TBS in HD on the air....they are just slow in getting deals done...it will happen but just not in time for jan 1 like noggin was promoting.


Correct Noggin and PBS Kids Sprout are 24/7 on their own channel places.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

We won't be switching back to DirecTV with their impossible to find channel numbers. At least they don't use the TiVo no more. My uncle said that once we switched back to Dish Network we were staying with them. I still like Dish Network better. Can't wait until I upgrade to a 622 receiver. I wish AT&T would just buy them and we end up getting a new CEO which won't have problems negotiating channel contracts which DirecTV's CEO never seems to have problems with.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

reddice said:


> ... I wish AT&T would just buy them and we end up getting a new CEO which won't have problems negotiating channel contracts which DirecTV's CEO never seems to have problems with.


Wouldn't happen until at least 2009 at the earliest and even then, Charlie will still problably remain the CEO of the Dish side of things.


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

*kbue* -- if you switch to DirecTV, you will get Sprout, which is great, and you'll get a few other networks too you're never gonna see on Dish. And you can probably get a really good deal too, like I did.

If you stick with Dish, who knows when you'll get the full Noggin, and you'll probably never get Sprout.

As for DVR -- the evening Noggin block airs some programs that never air during the daytime block. And _Turtle Lake Treasure_ so far has only aired once, and that was during the evening block.


----------



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

Agent0042 said:


> *kbue* -- if you switch to DirecTV, you will get Sprout, which is great, and you'll get a few other networks too you're never gonna see on Dish. And you can probably get a really good deal too, like I did.
> 
> If you stick with Dish, who knows when you'll get the full Noggin, and you'll probably never get Sprout.
> 
> As for DVR -- the evening Noggin block airs some programs that never air during the daytime block. And _Turtle Lake Treasure_ so far has only aired once, and that was during the evening block.


What kind of shows are on the sprout channel?


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

jacag04 said:


> What kind of shows are on the sprout channel?


PBS Kids shows.

http://www.sproutonline.com/sprout/info/schedule.aspx


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Aransay said:


> dish remvoe the crppy nogi9gng leve the n 24/
> 
> add vh1 rock, vh1 uno int eh eplace of ncik gas
> 
> beter solcuion


There ya go!


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

I received the following response from E* customer service and I think you will all find it interesting reading...are they just blowing off hot air or is this the long term answer?

Dear Customer,

On January 1st, 2008 Nickelodeon launched The N as a 24/7 channel. The shows that are offered on the combined The N/Noggin channel are the best shows from each of the channels together. DISH Network strives to provide our customers with the best programming available and that is why we made a decision at this time to continue to carry The N/Noggin as a shared channel. Please continue to enjoy The N/Noggin on channel 169.

If you would like to watch The N shows during the day or Noggin at night, with a DishDVR, you can record your favorite shows and watch them anytime you want.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to HYPERLINK "http://www.dishnetwork.com/"www.dishnetwork.com or reply to this email. 

Sincerely,

DISH Network E-care


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, you know that if they do have a long term plan besides this they would not tell us about it.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

They still carry that waste Nick GAS which suppose to be off the air but it is not. What a stupid typical response from Dish. The idea of both 24 hour networks is that they don't show things during the day or at night if we get the channel shared. Just get rid of Sucks GAS and separate the channels but we have a real cheapo CEO which does not want our rates to go up yet my rates are going up $5.00 anyway. What a real jerk.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

reddice said:


> They still carry that waste Nick GAS which suppose to be off the air but it is not. What a stupid typical response from Dish. The idea of both 24 hour networks is that they don't show things during the day or at night if we get the channel shared. Just get rid of Sucks GAS and separate the channels but we have a real cheapo CEO which does not want our rates to go up yet my rates are going up $5.00 anyway. What a real jerk.


"DITTO"


----------

